# Smoked Tamales ?



## azrocker (Aug 30, 2010)

I saw a recipe for smoked tamales. Has anyone smoked rather then steamed tamales?


----------



## chainsaw (Aug 30, 2010)

Have not smoked the tamale itself but used some pulled pork filler in tamales & was very good.

Saw a guy on DDD make some sausages in corn shucks in the smoker which was cool  (just meat filler no masa)

Sorry no recipe but great idea good luck amigo!


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 30, 2010)

I would be worried about the masa drying out.... but I wonder if you used fresh green corn husks instead of dried ones? It would be interesting to try.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 30, 2010)

i usually smoke a butt with a wet rub made from achiote paste,garlic,onions and cilantro...... after shredding i use the meat for tamales and tacos.


----------



## peixegato (Aug 31, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> I would be worried about the masa drying out.... but I wonder if you used fresh green corn husks instead of dried ones? It would be interesting to try.


Maybe you could sprtiz the husks with water during the smoke?  I think using fresh green corn husks would definitely help.  Maybe even soak them in water just before wrapping the tamales.  How long does the recipe say to leave them on the smoker?  How do you know when they are done?


----------



## chefrob (Aug 31, 2010)

normally tamales are steamed and a smoker is a dry environment so i don't think you can achieve the same product as in the traditional method. you might try to cook them on the stove and then put them on the smoker for an hour to finish them off maybe.


----------



## wntrlnd (Aug 31, 2010)

i really like chefrob's idea of using the pulled pork in tacos and tamales.

the idea of smoked tamales sort of echoes my thought process ever since my first successful smoke.  i can't look at food without thinking, hmmmm...could i smoke that?

when it's time to plan dinner, i'm thinking, hmmmmm...i bet there's a way to get some smoked ingredients in here somewhere. 

and every (non pet) exotic animal i see on TV, i'm certain it would be good on the smoker.  i always say to myself, there's probably already a dozen threads about smoking that on SMF!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 31, 2010)

This is an interesting thread - I would love to have some smoke flavor in the masa but the risk of drying it out is too risky. I would agree with Rob that the smoked meat would be the way to go for sure - Let us know what you end up doing


----------



## peixegato (Aug 31, 2010)

I say give it a shot.  What do you have to lose?  Isn't experimenting part of the fun?


----------



## chefrob (Sep 1, 2010)

peixegato said:


> I say give it a shot.  What do you have to lose?  Isn't experimenting part of the fun?


you ever make tamales.........it is a labor intensive thing to do.


----------



## bpopovitz (Sep 1, 2010)

I say give it a try.  I've started a little side business, and though it goes against my own feelings I just know at some point someone would want a vegetarian offering and I think a bean / black bean tamale would be a great way to go.  I was going to try these in the next week or so, maybe I'll push up the date a bit.  Green corn husks sounds like a great idea.  Time to get cooking.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 1, 2010)

bpopovitz said:


> I just know at some point someone would want a vegetarian offering and I think a bean / black bean tamale would be a great way to go.


you could also do a sweet corn and green chilli with chz...........


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 1, 2010)

bpopovitz said:


> I say give it a try.  I've started a little side business, and though it goes against my own feelings I just know at some point someone would want a vegetarian offering and I think a bean / black bean tamale would be a great way to go.  I was going to try these in the next week or so, maybe I'll push up the date a bit.  Green corn husks sounds like a great idea.  Time to get cooking.


Ooooh.... smoked black beans with some goot hot New Mexico green chili and cheese. That would be a great tamale!


----------



## bpopovitz (Sep 1, 2010)

Good idea Chef, Man this is going to be a fun weekend ( i have 3 days I should be able to pull it off....

 


chefrob said:


> you could also do a sweet corn and green chilli with chz...........


Johnny,

See now you've gone and done it.  I've got 3 tamales to make this weekend, of course maybe I just combine them all into one...


 


JIRodriguez said:


> Ooooh.... smoked black beans with some goot hot New Mexico green chili and cheese. That would be a great tamale!


Man, i love this place.... so many good cooks..  Maybe I can get these done and try to get some Q-view out there.


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 1, 2010)

I wait here for the qview


----------



## alelover (Sep 1, 2010)

wntrlnd said:


> and every (non pet) exotic animal i see on TV, i'm certain it would be good on the smoker.  i always say to myself, there's probably already a dozen threads about smoking that on SMF!


Mmmmmmmmm.Smoked meerkat anyone?


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 1, 2010)

alelover said:


> Mmmmmmmmm.Smoked meerkat anyone?


I don't know if Squirrell would smoke a Meerkat or not.... might be a little to close on the family tree! Course if it held still long enough it might be tempting fate around here... lol.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 1, 2010)

chefrob said:


> normally tamales are steamed and a smoker is a dry environment so i don't think you can achieve the same product as in the traditional method. you might try to cook them on the stove and then put them on the smoker for an hour to finish them off maybe.


I agree that the mas must be steamed to achieve the right texture and taste. If you were to try and smoke them after they are cooked, I would keep them spritzed so that the masa wouldn't dry out on you. It's all good my friend.


----------



## catndryer (Jul 13, 2013)

I've made alot of tamales the old fashioned way...but smoking is an interesting idea I'll have to try.

You can smoke with moisture.  It doesn't have to be a dry heat.

What you can't have is a heavy "steam" environment inside a smoker.

The fillings are pre-cooked.  Working it out is just a matter of experimentation to get the masa cooked through.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 13, 2013)

You can steam foods in a WSM.  Possibly you can do this in your style cooker.  I've only ever used pulled pork sautéed in spices as filling in tamales - I steamed them once in the masa and corn husk.


----------



## burnt00 (Jan 3, 2017)

I know its an old thread but I just threw tamales on my smoker in foil for 45 minutes to warm up then grill at 375 for 15 minutes.  They were outstanding


----------

